# Google website optimizer tool



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Just found this while viewing my analytics report. It's a free tool from Google that lets you present different variations of individual web pages to different customers, and it tracks how those visitors respond to these variations, showing you which one(s) are most effective. 

Google website optimizer


----------



## charlottepainters (Feb 22, 2011)

Google website optimizer is a terrific tool, it really helps your site get found easier by the crawlers. We focus on SEO to bring us more house painting and commercial paint jobs in the charlotte nc area. 

charlotte nc house painters


----------



## Coat It! (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm going to agree with charlottepainters on this one. Google's optimization tool is amazing! The thing I like about it is that you're consistently improving your website. You can test how different homepages effect traffic, leads, etc. It's also great for testing contact forms (ie: what to include in the contact form).

It really is one of the best tools available for testing and improving your website(s). That being said, it's not the easiest thing to setup and it takes some tinkering to understand it. Lastly, it works best if your website is "self contained". In other words, you don't forward people to another website. The optimizer tool gets confused in those situations.

Good luck! Let us know if you give it a try.


----------

